# Gloss It product showcase... Super Wet



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

I had a loaner car from Mercedes in my garage for the last few days and I noticed how bad the finish was, especially on the hood. So I figured I'd do a full correction using Gloss It products, and write a review. Once again the results were amazing....

Couple sun shots showing lots of swirls and quite a few RIDS.

(I only worked on the hood of this car, no other panels were touched)














































After a wash and clay...




























Correction and finishing process:

Makita
Evolution cut w. 5.5" CCS orange light cut pad 
Evolution cut w. 6.5" CCS green heavy polishing pad 
Evolution polish w. 6.5" white CCS polishing pad
Evolution polish w. grey CCS finishing pad to jewel the finish
Gloss enhancer wipedown
2 coats of Gloss Finish w. the Flex and blue CCS final finish pad
Another gloss enhancer wipedown

-Extreme cut(Not used in this job) is Gloss It's most aggressive product. It cuts like a heavy duty compund but works more like a polish. I compard it to Megs M105 and it actually removed more defects in one pass than M105 did, and its not as finicky.
-Evolution cut is similar to SIP in terms of cutting ability- works smooth and leaves a nice finish almost LSP ready
-Evolution polish works well as a follow up when correcting and a great final finishing polish, its super smooth and works a little like Ultrafina
-Gloss finish is the sealant from Gloss It, I applied it with a blue finishing pad and the Flex and well the results were awesome. It suposed to have incredible durability and it beads very very well
-Gloss enhancer is basically a QD spray but acts more like a Zaino Z6 or Z8 product, smells great and doesnt streak at all. I always wipedown the finish with Gloss enhancer before and after applying Gloss Finish

So far this line of products has blown me away, tell me what you think
After correction w. Evo cut










50/50 shot '
right side uncorrected left side corrected





































Post polishing, No Gloss Finish was applied yet























































The finish was perfect and finished after 1 hit with Evolution polish but I went back one more time to jewel the paint and ensure no holograms remained with Evolution polish and a black LC finishing pad.

Now for gloss finish




























Love this shot..




































































































You can see the flake pop really well in the sun



























































































Some tight beading shots




























My favorite










Some pics came out a little dark and blurry in the garage most all of them were taken without a flash.

I have some videos of water beading I will try to upload later.

This car came out really great, I was pleased with the correction and finishing polishes from gloss it once again. After polishing I saw how clear glossy the car was and then gloss finish took it to another level. Depth, clairty and gloss are 3 things I look for in a finish and gloss it made this one all of that and more. These last few pictures with the plants reflection show you how wet and deep the finish looks. Hope you enjoyed


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Wow. Fantastic work there, superb finish :thumb:


----------



## Stew (Jul 9, 2007)

All that effort on a loaner! Respect!

My father had an E class that colour. Very nice indeed!


----------



## Petrol-head (May 26, 2008)

Excellent work :thumb:


----------



## 1996a6v6 (Feb 8, 2008)

Great work there and superb correction work, well done :thumb:


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Stew said:


> All that effort on a loaner! Respect!
> 
> My father had an E class that colour. Very nice indeed!


It was just sitting there in my garage and it looked terrible so I figured why not give my Gloss It stuff a shot on it. It was worth it IMO.:thumb:


----------



## KryssST (May 24, 2007)

very impressive!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Very nice, good work.

Looks like the GlossIt products are capable of correction and a nice machine finish, hard to say how it ultimately stacks up against day Menz PO85RD in the pictures, would need to see in the flesh to fully comment on the machine finishing, but looks good from here


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

very nice mate,great finish!


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Dave KG said:


> Very nice, good work.
> 
> Looks like the GlossIt products are capable of correction and a nice machine finish, hard to say how it ultimately stacks up against day Menz PO85RD in the pictures, would need to see in the flesh to fully comment on the machine finishing, but looks good from here


After working with both correction polishes from Gloss It I will say they do leave behind holograms, more so than Menzerna I found. But on low RPM and using slow passes the Evolution polish with clean up the holograms quite easily.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Excellent work there.


----------



## KnightUnit (Dec 31, 2007)

Nice finishh and write up.


----------

